# Animal rennet



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

What's up with the cheese suppliers being out of animal rennet - you can only purchase the vegatable rennet?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I got some by calling and asking for it, since it is scare, I don;t know why, they run out quick and only a call and hope you do that at the right time will get it.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim,
Is there any reason why you don't want the microbial? I use the liquid from Leeners 
http://www.leeners.com/cheese-ingredients-rennet.html and have been very happy with it. It does not impart any bitterness to the cheese and I'm very sensitive to flavors. I can give you a "thumbs up" for this product.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I won't use vegetable rennet if you'd paid. I only use calf rennet and I buy it from dairyconnection.com and they did say they would not get any more in until September. You can try Hoegger or Caprine Supply, but it is something to do with the main supplier. It seems there is only one. It's a personal choice with the rennet and I don't like the curd quality with vegetable rennet. You may have to find someone near you that makes cheese who could give you a bit to tide you over.


----------

